
“Can we talk?” The most dreaded phrase a boss can utter - smacktoward
https://slate.com/human-interest/2019/04/boss-manager-meeting-dread-panic-anxiety.html
======
cbanek
Once, in an open office / bullpen space, someone was getting fired. I guess
they thought it was going to be bad, so most of the managers were notified up
front.

Our lead said "let's go get some ice cream."

I replied: "no I'm good."

Lead: "No you really want some ice cream. Come on."

We later watched from a bridge in the atrium as said fired person was carrying
their box through, and we all understood what happened. Now that phrase
carries fear every time I hear it, no matter how ridiculous it seems.

Talk about past management fears imprinted on you for years to come.

------
mturmon
Manager for several years here.

A few months ago, a direct report of mine got a promotion. I casually asked
him to stop by my office.

I had forgotten that there was some turbulence elsewhere in the organization,
and it turned out that he thought he was being laid off. I usually remember to
say "it's good news" before this kind of spontaneous "drop by" request, but I
forgot that time.

Argh, send me back to manager camp.

------
kikoreis
Ironically, that's also the most dreaded phrase an employee can utter to an
employer.

~~~
mcv
Communication is so important yet everybody seems afraid of it.

Maybe people should talk more about good things. It's not good if "can we
talk?" generally means bad news.

